# Where's a good computer parts shop in Bangalore?



## kskarun (Nov 3, 2008)

I've newly settled in Bangalore. I plan to build a PC, and need to buy components. Can you suggest a trustworthy shop with a good collection (Q6600, Ausus PQ5 Pro, ATI 4670, Western Digital 640GB, etc. are what I have in mind)?

I'm not familiar with the current market, so can you guys tell me what brands are good for PSU and case?

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## nvidia (Nov 3, 2008)

Amogha Computer Network, BDA Complex, Banshankri.
You could also try SP Road, but there you have to be careful when you buy anything.. All shops aren't trustworthy.. They'll cheat if you don't know what youre asking for.


----------



## kskarun (Nov 3, 2008)

nvidia: Thanks for the reply. Can you tell me what are the good cases and PSUs I can get in Bangalore?


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 4, 2008)

I do agree with nvidia, you should be careful in SP Road. 

I am posting the address of the store where i buy all the components, for my PC. May be the price is little high but i feel he is the reliable for me. Only thing is he makes you wait a hell of time to get the components, atleast an hour to get all your components.

For Cases you can opt for CoolerMaster series, even for PSU you get CoolerMaster, i haven asked about Corsair series of PSU at any of the stores around. Do check out once.

Here is the address:

PRAGATHI COMPUTERS
#1094, Unit No. 48 to 51 Ground Floor, SPA Plaza,
OTC Road, Bangalore-560 002
Telephone : 22100578 / 79/80, 51323138
Telefax : 22100581
Mobile: 98440 07528
E-mail : info@pragathicomputers
Website : *www.pragathicomputers.com/index.html


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is my trusted shop at SP Road.

Pooja Computers
#91/27, Ground Floor,
Balaji Complex, S.P.Road,
Bangalore - 560 002
Tel: 4114 0105, 4132 4765, 2299 8423
Email : durgeshpooja@gmail.com

The brothers operate the shop, think they're Gujrati but don't go by their accent, they are good.

Durgesh Mishra - 98801 21898
Yogesh Mishra - 98860 06529


----------



## kskarun (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks much, guys, will try in these stores and tell you how it went!


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Heard of that place in SP Road before.. Also try Ankit Infosystems or something like that in SP Road.. Even they're good..
But before you go there, check the prices of the products you want to buy online. You can bargain with them based on the prices that you see ol..


----------



## kskarun (Nov 4, 2008)

nvidia: Can you suggest a website that gives reliable prices as per Indian markets (in rupees)?

I was originally planning to get most of the stuff through a friend of mine in US. The prices from Newegg.com are pretty competitive. I can't expect such low prices from vendors here, but I can use that as a starting point, I guess, and if there's too much of price difference, get the stuff from USA.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2008)

www.theitwares.com


----------

